# FiberBow Stabilizers



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Guess no one's used them huh


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

nope, if it helps I have a 5.3 riser that I like very much!

sorry


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a set coming from Vittorio to try against my Fuse blades. I can let you know in a week or two. 


He recommends them highly along with the HMC stabs.


Chris


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> I have a set coming from Vittorio to try against my Fuse blades. I can let you know in a week or two.
> 
> 
> He recommends them highly along with the HMC stabs.
> ...


If they're any better I would most likely get the Fiberbows over HMC's


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't used them but I know a few guys who have. They've all said they like them (nothing more specific than that sorry, but at least you know that a random small group of Australians think they're better than the cartel equivalent).


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

3 families of Fiberbow stabilizers are presently available:
S3, S4 and the new S5
S3 system is in the market since some years already and is the only existing stabilizer with a triangular then twisted section larger at v-bar side than on weight side. Very stiff and with obvious vibration dampening properties because of its shape. Designed for recurve bows is also good for compound.
S4 is just a special long rod that is smaller and with triangular section at both ends. As of the special shape is called "the candy". Designed for compound use.
S5 is the newest more traditional cylindrical stab system. 21.5 mm diameter and 1mm in thickness of 3K carbon. Designed originally for compound has been tested very positively for recurve use too. Not so many can comment about it as it is available from end of this month only.
Next one will be the S6 16 mm system probably early next year.
Fiberbow is a small italian company handled by a very passionate archer that is also a very good mechanical engineer specialized in carbon products. I'm cooperating with him in the design and marketing of new products since three years already..


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Mormegil said:


> I haven't used them but I know a few guys who have. They've all said they like them (nothing more specific than that sorry, but at least you know that a random small group of Australians think they're better than the cartel equivalent).


Considering that S4 LR retails for 149 Euro and S3 LR for 129 Euro and they sell quite well, I don't think comparing them to Cartel products has any meaning..


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Are they comparable to higher end, popular stabilizers like Doinker and B stinger? Fiberbow claims their stabilizer has "Extreme stiffness and dampening" but by extreme do they mean as good or better than a Doinker Platinum Hi Mod or something like that?


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought my set of S3 from a member here. I like them, get a few admires cause of the unique look. I in fact just ordered a 4inch extender to finish the set.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Kristjon said:


> I bought my set of S3 from a member here. I like them, get a few admires cause of the unique look. I in fact just ordered a 4inch extender to finish the set.


What did you do for weights? I know they don't include them when bought new. Also, is there noticeable flex or vibration? Or are they pretty rock solid?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Fiberbow S3 full system includes also a moulded plastic 90° compact V-bar, dark Chrome plated Brass weighs and D3 rubber dumpers in 2 stiffnesses. 

V-bar comes with a n Aluminum bolt and is suggested when you look for lightness in the V-bar too
Weights are very nice but quite expensive in comparison to standard steel ones you can buy in the market. 
Rubber dumpers are in Yellow (soft) and Red (medium) colors and can accept an additional 1/4 grain (not supplied) inside to tune their stiffness.

V-bar extenders are around 20mm in diameter, are available from 3" to 7" in lenght and are among the stiffest existing

Long rods are available in 28", 30" and 32" lenghts
Short rods in 10", 11", 12" and 15" lenghts


S5 system also includes a 3 axis Alu side joint for compound use.
Weight system is specificlly dsigned and is made by stainelss steel weights empty inside so much lighter then the appearance, to make them same outside diemter as the stab but allow better resolution in adjusting weight on rods 

Long rods are standard in 26", 28", 30" and 32", but you can order them in custom length up to 37"
Short rods are standard in 9", 11" and 15", but you can order them in custom length from 8" to 14"
Extenders are available in 5" and 6" only


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

S5 weight system ...

View attachment 2012424

View attachment 2012425


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Vittorio said:


> S5 weight system ...
> 
> View attachment 2012424
> 
> View attachment 2012425


Links do not work my friend


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Any way/where to buy one of those extensions here in the US? Google didn't turn up much.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dacer said:


> Any way/where to buy one of those extensions here in the US? Google didn't turn up much.


Alternative sporting services has Fiberbow extensions, but then again, Alternatives in not in US.


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

I currently have an adjustable v-bar attachment and a ACE 4" extension. The ext. is smaller diameter than my straight bar and I find that it slowly moves same with one of my side bars slowly works inward. I'm not sure if that is from vibrations or just a crappy v-bar. So with my order I'm getting a new v-bar from MyBo with a fixed 40degree and 4" ext. This is my second summer of shooting so honestly I can't say if I feel a great deal of vibration or not, as I may just be used to it sorry. My weights are not like those in the picture, plus I had some I bought from my local store.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I received the stabs a few days ago and i have had a chance to play around with them on my bow against my other bow with fuse stab set up. 

i dont have rubber dampers yet on the side rods, only the front rod. But i can say the dampening is better than my fuse blades with less weights. The balance feels the same with the shot while holding. And the shot reaction and vibration is much less with the fiberbow stabs. I was quite surprised as the vibration was minimal on my bow with the Fuse stabs but now is noticeably less. 

The fuse stabs are heavier so my bow didnt jump forward as much before. now there is a noticeable jump. My bow vibration is the smallest i have ever shot it. The comparison was very noticeable between my fuse stabs and the fiberbow stabs. 

I am very impressed with the Fiberbow stabs. 

I am testing a 28 inch front rod, 6 inch extension, and 10 inch side rods. I did not use the fiberbow vbar. As i dont need weight reduction, i tested both a AAE straight aluminum vbar and i also tested with my fuse vbar quick connect. Both worked the same. 

I will know a little better once i have the dampers from Lancaster to put on the side rods as well and really start tuning. 

I did find that the Fiberbow screw adapter with the vbar was not straight and the stabs didnt line up at first with my bow and string, but i replaced it with the AAE vbar and screw and the Fuse quick attachment vbar and screw and everything lined up perfectly both times. 

I am planning to order a second set for my spare bow as i think these stabs work much better for me and the bow. 


Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok, i have had the stabs for a week now and i love them. 

View attachment 2035311


View attachment 2035313


View attachment 2035315


It took a little playing around with different dampers to get the right combination with weigh. But the dampening is way better than any stab set i have ever used. I thought the Fuse blades dampened well, but i had to use more weights all around to get them to dampen as much as i liked. 

The Fiberbow stabs dampen even better than my fuse blades did. 


Stiffer rubber dampers needed more weight. Less stiff dampers got the same result with less weight. So you can adjust the stabs for balance first and then dampening, or dampening first and then balance. ( i prefer balance first as that affects shot more than vibration after the shot). 

I started out with stiffer dampers and needed 4 weights out front of long rod. This ended up to be slightly too much weight and tired my arm after a day of shooting. Using a weaker damper enabled me to use 3 weights out front and get the same dead dampening while still having the bow jump out of my hand. 

I did not use the weights and rubbers that come with the set. I used Doinker standard weights ( steel) and fivics dampers ( LV 1500 on side rods and V zero dampers on front rod). I also tried the Fivics LVE dampers on the front and side rods but they were stiffer and needed more weights than what i wanted for overall weight and balance. I did not use the Fiberbow Vbar. I wanted an aluminum vbar that was strong and solid. The Fiberbow vbar is more lighter weight and i think a molded plastic. 

With these stabs, i can use much less weight and the balance is the same but overall bow weight is lighter. 

Here is a video of the bow with stabs showing how it deadens the vibrations. My bow is the quietest it has ever been. ( there is an HD button right corner of video for clearer picture). 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204584837089602&set=vb.1494440993&type=2&theater

I am so happy with them i am getting a second set and selling my fuse blade sets. The bow shoots out of my hand straight and falls perfectly. 

here is a video and slo mo video of the bow reaction from my grip....

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204590942322229&set=vb.1494440993&type=2&theater


I will also make a disclaimer that this first stab set, i received from the factory as a sponsored set. I am paying for the second set. I dont praise and use gear that doesnt work for me regardless if i got it free or paid full price. And i only shoot what works for me. 


Chris


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice to see a review for these finally. How do they compare to high end stabilizers like Bee Stingers? My next stab set is either these or Bee Stinger premier plus


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I have not shot any Bee stinger stabs. To me they are too thick and bulky. But that is my personal opinion. I like a smaller profile which is why i shot Doinkers, then X10 stabs and then blades. Now the Fiberbow stabs are small profile as well. 

I do mostly see that they are used with no dampers so i imagine the dampening is much less. 


Chris


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

So which model did you get?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

straat said:


> So which model did you get?


if you are meaning what model of Fiberbow stabs, these are the S3. 

The S3 is for recurve. The S4 is for compound. The S5 is for compound and can be used with advanced olympic recurve shooters. The S5 is new and i have not had any to try yet. 

I have not tried the fiberbow dampers or weights. 



Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Dacer said:


> Any way/where to buy one of those extensions here in the US? Google didn't turn up much.


Yes, i am a US distributor for the Fiberbow stabs now. 

How long of a extension did you want ? Pm me and i will get you the price. I will have stock here in Nevada in a few weeks. 


Chris


----------

